# Should I weight train to prepare for the physical fitness test & Basic Training?



## Jtran57 (12 Aug 2014)

Or should I just focus on pushups, sit-ups and the 2.4k run


----------



## ShadyBrah (12 Aug 2014)

I haven't been to BMQ yet, but from what friends and this forum have told me is that weight training could help, but is not vital. 

Aim to do 30-40 FULL push-ups in one go. Along with that focus on pull-ups and sit-ups. Basically the more upper body and core strength the better. 

As for the run, I've been preparing to run 6km a day. I don't believe you have to run that much on a daily basis, but it's best to be prepared. (You might have to run 8k one day, and 5 the next) Also, if you have a bike, use it! I've started biking 60km a week between jogging, and my legs feel 100x better when I go for a run. Biking will also work different muscles, which will help you with any lower body demands like the sand bag drag. 

On a side note, make sure to use the search bar.  My phone won't let me do it for you, but I've seen plenty of threads for this topic. 

ShadyBrah.


----------



## MedicTWO (13 Aug 2014)

I am using weights to prepare for basic myself. Especially a made at home sandbag out of an old backpack since they are used in the FORCE test and are unstable and awkward to lift.

My rational is that I have to pick up and put down heavy objects in my day to day as a paramedic so I would assume the military will be the same. I also don't have the time to do 250 body weight squats when I can load the bar and do 5 x 10. 

My suggestion is to mix it up and do both. Top strength and conditioning coaches use both for their top athletes to increase performance and reduce injury. Muscular strength helps muscular endurance and vice versa


----------



## theforcewithin (13 Aug 2014)

The FORCE test is a more all-encompassing fitness test than the basic push-up, sit-up, and run test, so I myself am preparing by doing a mix of functional, endurance and strength training. The more you lift, and the heavier you lift, the easier it'll be to lift those sandbags and your own body up a wall! And yes, as MedicTWO said above, muscular strength helps muscular endurance and vice versa. So yes, weight training will definitely help.

Stretching, swimming and even yoga and Pilates once in a while will help your body recover and strengthen your body, so these are all great exercises to incorporate into a training program. It's important not to overtrain during preparation, so having a varied training program that tests your body constantly in a variety of different ways (i.e. so as not to overwork/overuse certain muscles only) and also allows for rest and recovery will not only help your overall physical health, but will also reduce your chances of injury during the training program and even further down the road (i.e. Basic!).

Can't stress enough the importance of stretching. Most injuries happen out of nowhere because your muscles weren't ready!


----------

